# Recommended dj controllers



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Are any of you younger people (sorry fellow oldies) able to recommend a DJ Controller, my youngest son has a hankering for one.
By the looks of them they have came a long way from a couple of record decks and i know nothing about them.

Alan


----------



## tlzeebub (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Big Al, first you need to decide which software you are going to use, the popular options are Serato, Traktor, RekordBox and Virtual DJ, Serato and Traktor have been about for eons, RekordBox is Pioneers own software but relatively new, and Virtual DJ although has been around for a while I'm not sure what hardware is compatible with it, I recently made the swap from vinyl to digital and went for a Pioneer DDJ-SZ2 running through Serato, you will need a fairly hi-spec pc to run the software on, if your using a windows PC you'll need a high spec Intel i5 or Intel i7 processor, if using a Mac I cant help with what spec you need, as for makes of controller Pioneer are probably the kings and club standard although Denon is not to be sniffed at and Numark are worth a shout, it's all wallet dependant, good uick with your quest.


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

tlzeebub said:


> Hi Big Al, first you need to decide which software you are going to use, the popular options are Serato, Traktor, RekordBox and Virtual DJ, Serato and Traktor have been about for eons, RekordBox is Pioneers own software but relatively new, and Virtual DJ although has been around for a while I'm not sure what hardware is compatible with it, I recently made the swap from vinyl to digital and went for a Pioneer DDJ-SZ2 running through Serato, you will need a fairly hi-spec pc to run the software on, if your using a windows PC you'll need a high spec Intel i5 or Intel i7 processor, if using a Mac I cant help with what spec you need, as for makes of controller Pioneer are probably the kings and club standard although Denon is not to be sniffed at and Numark are worth a shout, it's all wallet dependant, good uick with your quest.


Many thanks for your reply, after having discussions with various suppliers i am being pointed in the direction of the Pioneer ddj rb which comes with a full version of Rekordbox, so no extra outlay for software.
Think my son is going to be a bedroom DJ so it looks good to start off.
He is buying his own laptop so i will point him in the right direction.

Don't know if im lookin forward to the "boom, boom, boom" innit..

I am asuming he will be able to plug speakers straight into the controller.

if so that's another recommendation needed

Alan


----------



## tlzeebub (Feb 13, 2008)

[email protected] sure that setup will certainly get him going, the onboard soundcard will be fine for powering an active speaker setup with no need for an additional amplifier, I'm running my setup through some KRK Rokit6's and am more than happy with the performance as are my neighbours, good luck with whatever you decide you never know you might fancy getting on the platters yourself, be careful with buying your files as it becomes very addictive and costly.


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Is there somewhere recommended for buying files ie tunes for mixing and making his own sounds

I will give him some Faithless

That is a cracking Controller you have and The KRK speakers look great, was looking at cambridge audio speakers from richersounds.com


----------



## tlzeebub (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Al, I mainly use two sites for my downloads, 1st choice for me is Beatport and 2nd is Juno, had to use Beatport customer service once and was very impressed with the prompt response and resolution, cant beat a bit of Faithless, Underworld etc. Dont know much about cambridge audio stuff but can highly recommend richersounds, great customer service.


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Beatport is amazing, never knew such site existed.
Can see how it can cost a fortune.
Will look for some free stuff for him to start off

Many thanks once again
Alan


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

Vestax VCI - 380 , I loved mine. worked perfect with Serato. This the pioneers edged it with the sound but the vertex was so compact and packed with features.

not sure if there still sold as vestax stopped selling but a second hand one is worth a shot.


----------

